# Unpleasant Street 2008 Flyer



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Taking a cue from the party invitations that forum user RobotParts had posted (and wound up not using) earlier this year, I decided to use a similar idea and create a 50's horror comic styled flyer.

Normally, I create a black and white flyer and print it on colored paper. I liked this method because the black ink could hold up to the rain pretty well. Unfortunately, this year the town of Pembroke decided to mail me a copy of the town's bylaws concerning signs and posters and told me I couldn't hit up the telephone poles this year. It makes the town look "unattractive" according to them. Personally, I think the e.coli scare they botched up earlier this year is what makes the town unattractive, but I digress...

Their cockamamy resolution was for me to apply for a permit, and then ask my neighbors if I could post a LAWN SIGN on their lawns (10 feet back from the road, as per the town's law). Now, I know that I wouldn't much care for my neighbors if they were to come around and ask if I could put signs up on their property, so I decided not to go that route. Instead, I have had some of the local businesses post my flyer on their doors. In exchange, I have to put coupons in the treat bags for some of the businesses, but hey I'm willing to scratch their back a little if it will get my neighborhood haunt promoted for free.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats great Z. Its nice you could involve the businesses as well. I doubt my local businesses here would do it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great flyer - and mad science IS the best kind of science.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great flyer Dave....did you create that illustration?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it Dave!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the comic book! That's a cool idea for an ad. 

Definitely keep track of how many coupons you give out. If there's time even make an identifying mark on the backs of the coupons to "brand" them as yours, so the businesses can keep track of how many coupons they get back came from your haunt. If it looks like you're scaring up business for them you might be in a sweet spot for sponsorship in the future... not just advertising space but even food for your actors, surplus building materials, free reign dumpster-diving, etc. Always good to be on buddy terms with local businesses!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This morning I happened to drive buy the party store that had put my ad up (in exchange for coupon distribution) and my flyer was gone!!! When I have some free time I gotta drive over there (with coupons in hand) and ask what happened. If they aren't going to help like they said the would, then I ain't handing out their coupons.

I guess this year will be a test of how many people will show up on Halloween without any flyers around.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Word of mouth is the best for of advertising. Those that showed up last year will comes again and so will those they told.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool flyer Z..

put a flyer in your car window too!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmm nice idea z -ill have to hit up some store around here, monster golf just open up here,flyer looks great


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

What about paying the mail man to stick a few in some mailboxes?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just put up my simple flyer around the neighborhood on tele-poles. I'm sure I will eventually hear from the town as well. Until then I'm off to finish off the neighborhood.
Awesome flyer by the way. Are you a graphic artist as your day job?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it 
It is definitly time for rational people to get involved in local politics


----------

